# At roughly what age are chi's fully grown?



## Rolo n Buttons (Sep 22, 2012)

Help with this please...I've been told all different ages by other people. Would just like a rough idea of how much more growing Rolo has to do, he's currently 1.45 kilos or 3.1 lbs and will be 6 months on 1st October


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Angel1210 (Mar 14, 2011)

I guess like children they are all different. But I can tell you that Angel stopped growing at around 1 year old. From 8 months to one year wasn't a huge difference, but when I look at pics of him at 8 months and now at 22 months, he did grow a little. So I gues, at about 8 months Rolo should be full size. 

Angel is a little on the bigger side. He weighs 9.2 pounds! But, his weight is good because when he plays with our golden retriever I don't worry so much about him getting hurt!


----------



## Rolo n Buttons (Sep 22, 2012)

Thanks for that. Never having had a chi before I don't really know what the average size is, I'm guessing Rolo is at the smaller end of the scale. The breeder showed me his parents and they were quite small in comparison to some of her others.


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Kalisee (Jun 1, 2012)

My girl is on the larger side. She is 5 months and already 3.5 kilos (around 7.5 pounds). The vet had said she will be a larger one (which I am glad for) and will probably be around 4 kilos full, or a bit more. Up to a year old.

I am glad also that shes not the teeny tiny chi breed. She is still pretty cute (and portable) to me


----------



## Rolo n Buttons (Sep 22, 2012)

Sometimes not so small is a good thing! When I first got Rolo I was terrified I was going to sit/stand on him and a couple of times I let him out the garden for a wee and totally lost him! 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Blondie87 (Jan 10, 2011)

At 6 months most of the time their skeleton is done growing, but they still gain weight by their chest and neck and stuff bulking out. Izzie was 3.2 lbs at 6 months old, and she is now about 4 lbs at almost 2 years old. Bella was about 6-6.5 lbs at 6 months old, and she is now 8.5 at almost 2. I would say they stopped gaining at about 18 months old.


----------



## joeandruth (Aug 11, 2012)

In addition to the age at which they are fully grown in terms of height, there is the issue of the age at which they reach full body weight. We adopted Simcha from the local Humane association at the approximate age of 1 year plus 6 months. That was back in late June, and in the intervening 3 months he appears to have gained about a pound, and looks huskier, although by no means fat. We have friends who have a chi-mini pinscher mix, who was 3 years old when adopted, and is now 9 years old. Weight has increased from 13 pounds up to 15 pounds, although he is by no means overweight in appearance. I think it is similar to the middle age spread that we humans are quite familiar with.


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

Yes. Skeletal complete around 6 months. Considered fully grown at 18-24 months.

Two of mine were 3 pounds at 6 months. The third was 2.5 pounds at 6 months.

The older two will be 2 years old in the next 3 weeks. They are now 3.8 lbs. and 4.1 lbs. The little one will be 2 in January and is 3.2 lbs.


----------



## Kurukulla (Sep 26, 2011)

18 months you can say they are totally done.

Depends on the lines to. I have slow growers... Done in height at a year and filled out by 18 months... Where as my boys sire was completely finished growing and fully coated at 10 months..


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

Toby has not grown taller or longer since he was 7 months. He will be 1 year October 25. Between 7 months and now, he gained about a pound (at about 8 months). He has filled out, but isn't any "bigger." He's about 5.3 pounds and I'm hoping he will stay around 5.5 into adulthood. 


Sent from my iPhone using PetGuide


----------



## BlueJax (Jun 25, 2012)

Epiphyseal (growth) plates usually close around 6-8 months but they will still continue to fill out and mature.


----------

